# Meisterdetektiv Pikachu: Wie gut ist der erste Pokémon-Realfilm?



## Johannes Gehrling (3. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Meisterdetektiv Pikachu: Wie gut ist der erste Pokémon-Realfilm?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Meisterdetektiv Pikachu: Wie gut ist der erste Pokémon-Realfilm?*


----------



## Cobar (3. Mai 2019)

Warum kann das Pikachu plötzlich sprechen?
Ich weiß nicht, aber Pokemon "in der echten Welt" sehen irgendwie alle komisch aus.
Naja, ist ohnehin kein Film, den ich mir anschauen würde.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Mai 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Warum kann das Pikachu plötzlich sprechen?



Weil er das im gleichnamigen Videospiel für den 3DS auch konnte





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-87pdYrrmH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Cicero (3. Mai 2019)

"Meisterdetektiv Pikachu der wohl beste Film des Jahres,..."

Naja, ich weiß nicht. OK, wir sind bisher in diesem Jahr nicht so verwöhnt mit guten Streifen. Aber das Ding?!?


----------



## Leuenzahn (3. Mai 2019)

Danke für den Test erstmal. 

Nunja, die Geschmäcker sind Gott sei Dank verschieden.
Dieser Artikel hat mir vor Augen geführt, was ich noch weniger mag als die neuen Sammelsuperheldenfilme, die Pokemon, das Traumata war schon wieder verdrängt, sie waren früher irgendwie überall und dann verschwunden ... bis heute.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Mai 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> und dann verschwunden ... bis heute.



nur wenn man die letzten Jahre unter einem (Klein)Stein gelebt hat  abgesehen von den Spielen für die Nintendo Handhelds (und Switch) waren sie alleine schon durch Pokémon GO und dem imensen Hype darum in den ersten Jahren nie verschwunden, ganz im Gegenteil, sie waren präsenter denn je


----------



## Leuenzahn (3. Mai 2019)

O Gott, nun tritt das Grauen auch wieder vor die Augen! 

Stimmt, hatte ich auch schon wieder vergeßen, aber Konsole spiele ich seit dem N64 nicht mehr, der PC ist mir da lieber, und mein Smartphone bleibt meistens aus.


----------



## Cobar (3. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Weil er das im gleichnamigen Videospiel für den 3DS auch konnte



Das verschiebt die Frage etwas, ist aber keine wirkliche Antwort oder?


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Mai 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Das verschiebt die Frage etwas, ist aber keine wirkliche Antwort oder?



eigentlich schon, weil der Film auf diesem Spiel ja basiert, es ist ja Meisterdetektiv Pikachu und nicht das Pikachu von Ash Ketchum oder ein 0815 Pikachu was man Wild in den GB/DS/3DS-Games fangen kann


----------



## Cobar (3. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> eigentlich schon, weil der Film auf diesem Spiel ja basiert, es ist ja Meisterdetektiv Pikachu und nicht das Pikachu von Ash Ketchum oder ein 0815 Pikachu was man Wild in den GB/DS/3DS-Games fangen kann



Auch das ist nicht annähernd eine Antwort auf meine Frage.
Wie vermutlich jeder weiß, kann das Mauzi aus der Serie ja sprechen, weil es sich das selbst beigebracht hat, um menschlischer zu sein oder sowas ähnliches.
Warum dieses Pikachu hier aber sprechen kann, ist damit absolut nicht erklärt und auch nicht der Hinweis, dass es sich um "Meisterdetektiv Pikachu" handelt.
Kann das Viech das einfach, weil es so besonders ist oder musste es sich das auch mühsam beibringen? Kann es das einfach, weil es so schlau ist? Gibt es irgendeine andere Begründung dazu?

Ich bemerke aber, dass das nachfragen hier scheinbar sinnlos ist, weil sowieso keine aufklärende Antwort dazu kommt.
Danke für den Versuch, gebracht hat es mir leider absolut nichts.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (3. Mai 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Auch das ist nicht annähernd eine Antwort auf meine Frage.
> Wie vermutlich jeder weiß, kann das Mauzi aus der Serie ja sprechen, weil es sich das selbst beigebracht hat, um menschlischer zu sein oder sowas ähnliches.
> Warum dieses Pikachu hier aber sprechen kann, ist damit absolut nicht erklärt und auch nicht der Hinweis, dass es sich um "Meisterdetektiv Pikachu" handelt.
> Kann das Viech das einfach, weil es so besonders ist oder musste es sich das auch mühsam beibringen? Kann es das einfach, weil es so schlau ist? Gibt es irgendeine andere Begründung dazu?
> ...



Ich habe den Film noch nicht gesehen und auch das Spiel nicht gespielt, aber ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass diese Frage Teil der jeweiligen Plots ist. Insofern wäre eine Antwort a) wohl ein Spoiler und b) kann sie im Falle des Films abseits derjenigen Menschen, die in Pressevorführungen waren, noch niemand beantworten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Mai 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Das verschiebt die Frage etwas, ist aber keine wirkliche Antwort oder?


Ganz einfach: Er hat's gelernt. Mauzi (ein Katzenpokemon) hat in der Serie ja auch gesprochen und das durch ständiges lernen und üben. ^^


----------



## Enisra (3. Mai 2019)

und selbst wenn es nicht erklärt wird, keine Antwort ist mir lieber als wenn was wie die Midi Chlorianer raus kommt


----------



## SGDrDeath (3. Mai 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> und selbst wenn es nicht erklärt wird, keine Antwort ist mir lieber als wenn was wie die Midi Chlorianer raus kommt


Erschreck einen doch nicht so indem du das böse Wort sagst


----------



## Ragonik (4. Mai 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Auch das ist nicht annähernd eine Antwort auf meine Frage.
> Wie vermutlich jeder weiß, kann das Mauzi aus der Serie ja sprechen, weil es sich das selbst beigebracht hat, um menschlischer zu sein oder sowas ähnliches.
> Warum dieses Pikachu hier aber sprechen kann, ist damit absolut nicht erklärt und auch nicht der Hinweis, dass es sich um "Meisterdetektiv Pikachu" handelt.
> Kann das Viech das einfach, weil es so besonders ist oder musste es sich das auch mühsam beibringen? Kann es das einfach, weil es so schlau ist? Gibt es irgendeine andere Begründung dazu?
> ...




Also eigentlich kann nur der Hauptdarsteller Pikachu verstehen im Film . Wieso ,Weshelb und warum Verrät der Trailer nicht . Alle anderen Menschen Hören nur das "Pika -Pika " wie in diesem Trailer zu sehen ist . Könnte eine spezielle Gabe sein oder was auch immer ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvrjAEOVpTY    Hier sieht man die erste Begegnung und das Pikachu  überrascht ist das ihn ein Mensch versteht . Und natürlich die Reaction vom Hauptdarsteller der zum ersten mal Menschliche worte von einen Pokemon hört .


----------

